# Control Panel on Nuevo not reading correct battery output



## Alpaca (Mar 14, 2009)

Hi,
The control panel on my Autosleeper Nuevo keeps telling me that my leisure battery is a lower charge than it actually is? eg It displays voltage at say 11.4 but when I actually but a meter on the leisure battery it registers 12.6. Anyone else experienced this problem. Do I have a faulty computer unit ??


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Alpaca

It probably just needs zeroing, but they are not meant to be precision instruments so a bit of latitude is to be expected.

So long as you are aware of the discrepancy it won't be a problem, since an exchange panel would probably be no better.

Ours is a Sargent 325 and it reads a bit low, even after I carefully zeroed it (twice). I just live with it now!

If yours is the touch sensitive panel type, it can be zeroed, but I don't remember how to do it. Try giving Autosleepers Service Centre a call - they are very helpful.

Dave


----------



## FoweyBoy (Dec 7, 2006)

I have a 2005 Nuevo with an analogue meter that always shows battery "3/4" when I know its fully charged. Voltage is closer to "full" when mains charger is on.


----------



## Alpaca (Mar 14, 2009)

Went back to dealer and they recalibrated it. Works OK now....:0)


----------

